# Flow bindings



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

snowman217 said:


> I just recently bought a burton board, and them being so genius made the three hole design for bindings. so i was stuck with the idea of only being able to get the custom burtons ( which are dece for my riding level), but low and behold i have come across the new patented technology of flow bindings, and i have heard that they fit the burton boards, which would be marvelous. but problem is, is that i have only heard one review of them, and that is of my friends who loves them, but i would like to hear more stories, any words of wisdom would be great. The burton board is the king ( i have big feet haha). All-in-all i want a good binding for some all-mountain riding.
> 
> Peace



I used to think they were a great idea... good concept, easy-in, easy-out... but three friends who I ride with occ***ionally have all warned me to stay away. Two of them bought them, then re-sold them soon after.

Apparently, they're pretty damn heavy... aside from that, there seemes to be some preference to the regular bindings over the Flows as far as support goes.

I'd still like to try them out, for sure... but to buy them? I dunno... I'd have to be sold that they're alot better than my current ones to make a switch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

*The Custom Brew*

the flows looked great, sounded great but i got sold on the idea of beer bottle brown custom bindings by burton. The tried and tested good bindings that hey have a beer bottle opener on the back of them, they look great and fit snug like a king. So remember The king drinks the Custom Brew haha (my board is the king).

ciao


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

i herd there okay but not to use them in the park get the customs i have thouse tons of goodness


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snoninja said:


> i herd there okay but not to use them in the park get the customs i have thouse tons of goodness


Sweet Jesus on a bagel where in the hell did you learn english?

Flows are good. I used the NXT ATs and loved them. They're not heavy at all.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Dude, late.

*11-23-2006*


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

snowman217 said:


> I just recently bought a burton board, and them being so genius made the three hole design for bindings. so i was stuck with the idea of only being able to get the custom burtons ( which are dece for my riding level), but low and behold i have come across the new patented technology of flow bindings, and i have heard that they fit the burton boards, which would be marvelous. but problem is, is that i have only heard one review of them, and that is of my friends who loves them, but i would like to hear more stories, any words of wisdom would be great. The burton board is the king ( i have big feet haha). All-in-all i want a good binding for some all-mountain riding.
> 
> Peace


I am pretty sure almost every binding company has plates you can email them and ask for and get for free or very very cheap for pretty much any binding configuration...no binding company is going to limit the boards they can go onto when its such a minor piece in the overall bindings. Whoever told you that you needed Burton bindings to fit on a 3 hole burton board probably just wanted a sale..
Wow this thread is really late..lol


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

snoninja said:


> i herd there okay but not to use them in the park get the customs i have thouse tons of goodness





legallyillegal said:


> Dude, late.
> 
> *11-23-2006*


epic english and date failzor.. when this thread did come out, flows were heavy..


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

well i dont own flow but all my friends have them and they love them, but there not really good for back country. personaly i have the k2 cinch bidings i have no idea what other ppl say about them but i love them. they work like regular bindings and flows. the only fall back for them is there hella heavy


----------

